# The news we have all awaited



## Wuzzat? (Jan 24, 2013)

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2013/01/130124123203.htm


----------



## nealtw (Jan 24, 2013)

I know I for one was sitting on the edge of my chair waiting for the news.
I wonder who paid how much for that research and how that will change anyones life.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Jan 24, 2013)

Science is supposed to be about mastering the universe and ourselves and I'm all for it, but it seems to me that these resources could be diverted to the tens of thousands of more urgent problems awaiting solutions.

And I don't think the beetles care much about this, either.


----------



## Admin (Jan 25, 2013)

I think there is some culture loss at how little people know about astronomy these days compared to how vital it used to be and the imagination it conjured. Most cities you can't even see the stars with the light pollution, even small ones.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 25, 2013)

I have herd stories about the power going off in L.A. and people phoned 911 about the strange lights in the sky.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Jan 25, 2013)

When I was a kid I knew 33 of the 88 constellations and up at Lake George in NY state the stars looked so close you'd think you could touch them.
That was long ago and far away.


----------



## poorgrlkc (Jan 30, 2013)

funny post in the times we live in. Not a study I would have liked to have been doing to smelly


----------



## Wuzzat? (Jan 30, 2013)

Yes, being a dung beetle is a pretty lousy job but I've heard the pay is good.


----------



## Admin (Jan 30, 2013)

Wuzzat? said:


> When I was a kid I knew 33 of the 88 constellations and up at Lake George in NY state the stars looked so close you'd think you could touch them.
> That was long ago and far away.



I didn't see the absolute night sky until I was in my early 20's driving in the desert of New Mexico. Even in West Texas, the small town lights span the flat land.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Jan 30, 2013)

Austin said:


> I didn't see the absolute night sky until I was in my early 20's driving in the desert of New Mexico. Even in West Texas, the small town lights span the flat land.


Maybe dust in the air?
http://www.tceq.texas.gov/airquality/monops/air-pollution-events/2011/event110208-txw-dust


----------



## Admin (Feb 1, 2013)

LOL, Maybe, but with it being so flat the light travels unimpeded.


----------



## nealtw (Feb 1, 2013)

So animals and birds understood navagation before man figured it out. And I guess the dung beatle invented the wheel.


----------



## Underdog (Feb 4, 2013)

nealtw said:


> So animals and birds understood navagation before man figured it out. And I guess the dung beatle invented the wheel.


 
Birds among the first to figure out how to use magnetic fields:

http://www.birds.cornell.edu/AllAboutBirds/studying/migration/navigation


----------

